

Effective Whiteboarding during Programming Interviews - Hesive
http://www.coderust.com/blog/2014/04/10/effective-whiteboarding-during-programming-interviews/

======
crunch_munch
Can't agree more. Going to a programming interview without practicing on the
white board is pointless. You're setting yourself up for a failure.

------
feralmoan
why do people insist on making candidates write code on whiteboards anyway,
its the exact opposite of 'right tool for the job'

~~~
crunch_munch
It has become the quick way for validating whether a candidate is suitable for
the job or not. Some companies now go for tech-screens where they'll send you
a problem to solve on the computer, but that's rare.

When a candidate is solving a problem on the whiteboard, an experienced
interviewer can make a good judgement. In my experience, anyone who's a good
developer does well on the whiteboard. However, the inverse is not always
true.

